

Change to Google.com search referrals - senthil_rajasek
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2009/04/upcoming-change-to-googlecom-search.html

======
ivan_ah
<http://www.google.com/url>

sa=t

source=web #ok

ct=res #?

cd=7 # 7th link in the results_list

url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.example.com%2Fmypage.htm

ei=0SjdSa-1N5O8M_qW8dQN

rct=j #?

q=flowers

usg=AFQjCNHJXSUh7Vw7oubPaO3tZOzz-F-u_w

sig2=X8uCFh6IoPtnwmvGMULQfw

Anyone want to guess as to the meaning of the other parameters? Why do they
need 2 hashes? and a signed hash?

~~~
chaosmachine
One for the user, one for the search, one to make sure it's not a fake click
generated by a bot.

